

VMware Buys SpringSource for $362 million - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/08/10/VMware-Buys-SpringSource.aspx
Basically, they wanted  Hyperic.
======
andreyf
Better explanation on VMWare blog:
[http://blogs.vmware.com/console/2009/08/vmware-acquires-
spri...](http://blogs.vmware.com/console/2009/08/vmware-acquires-
springsource.html?ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

------
hapless
The hidden gem is about halfway down the press release: springsource owned
hyperic already. Hyperic has an obvious slot in VMware's portfolio.

Some of SpringSource's other products are more confusing.

